# Anyone fancy the free Phaseplant Anniversary Various Artists Preset Pack?



## Flintpope (May 25, 2021)

I don't think Kilohearts have a profile on here so I'll blow their trumpet (ok, and mine).

Featuring 140 presets from the likes of Arovane, Emptyvessel, Venus Theory, Oddiction, oh and me...

You just have to click this.









Kilohearts | Celebrating Two Years of Phase Plant


Would you believe it... Phase Plant is TWO YEARS OLD? Find out how we are celebrating the anniversary this year.




kilohearts.com





DL the pack and drop it onto Phaseplant.

Here's a picture. You CAN have your cake etc.


----------

